
Ask HN: How do you communicate in your office? - propeller_head
With the increasing presence of digital communication tools in the workplace I&#x27;m finding that people tend to gravitate towards chat rooms instead of talking, lessening the bond between people and even making team outings awkward at times.<p>Is that true to you and your team as well? What are your team interactions like?
======
maximp
We're a team of 10 devs, and it's a mix of in-person and Slack communication
with a lot of pairing. It can be tricky not to interrupt people, since some of
us prefer to totally shut off Slack and immerse in code, while others are
happy to talk whenever.

